# The Haladin: A Third 'Swarthy Tribe'?



## Inderjit S (Jul 25, 2003)

O.K, Tolkien writes this in the appendix:



> Dunland and Dunlendings were the names that the Rohirrim had gave to them, because they were swarthy and dark-haired



O.K, so the Dunlendings were dark-skinned. We later find out in _Of Dwarves and Men_ (HoME 12)



> Also it must be said that 'unfriendliness' to Númenóreans and their allies was not always due to the Shadow, but in later days to the actions of the Númenóreans themselves. Thus many of the forest-dwellers of the shore lands south of the Ered Luin, especially in Minhiriath
> were as later historians recognized the kin of the Folk of Haleth; but they became bitter enemies of the Númenóreans, because of their ruthless treatment and their devastation of the forests, and this hatred remained unappeased in their descendants, causing them to join with any enemies of Númenor. In the Third Age their survivors were the people known in Rohan as the Dunlendings



So the Dunlendings were descendants of the pre-Haladin tribes who opted to stay in Eriador, and not go to Beleriand. Remember only the Atanic vanguards reached Beleriand. So there was another dark-skinned tribe within Beleriand, as well as the Borrim and Ulfang's people, though the Beorians were said to have quite a few swarthy-skinned people, or dark-skinned ones. Why did Tolkien neglect to mention this? Or maybe the question is did he ever feel it _worthwile_ to mention? We never (I don't think we do) get a description of the Haladin in stories in which they play a part, whether in the _Quenta Silmarillion_ or the _Wanderings of Hurin_ and _Narn i Hin Hurin_.


----------



## Beleg (Jul 25, 2003)

*Of the Coming of Men into the West*


> The Men of the Three Houses throve and multiplied, but greatest among them was the house of Hador Goldenhead, peer of Elven-lords. His people were of great strength and stature, ready in mind, bold and steadfast, quick to anger and to laughter, mighty among the Children of Ilúvatar in the youth of Mankind. Yellow-haired they were for the most part, and blue-eyed; but not so was Túrin, whose mother was Morwen of the house of Bëor.* The Men of that house were dark or brown of hair, with grey eyes; and of all Men they were most like to the Noldor and most loved by them; for they were eager of mind, cunning-handed, swift in understanding, long in memory, and they were moved sooner to pity than to laughter.** Like to them were the woodland folk of Haleth, but they were of lesser stature, and less eager for lore.* They used few words, and did not love great concourse of men; and many among them delighted in solitude, wandering free in the greenwoods while the wonder of the lands of the Eldar was new upon them. But in the realms of the West their time was brief and their days unhappy.



So the Haladin resembled the People of Beor in general appearence, so one could expect Dark or brown hair color, grey eyes, and perhaps darkish skin. Only, In stature [Height]were they lesser then the Beorings.


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 1, 2003)

That quote from the _Published Silamrillion_ that you have provided was taken from the _Latter Quenta Silmarillion; Of the Kindred of the Houses of the Edain_ and was written sometime in 1958. In _Of Dwarves and Men_ sometime close to September 1969, or possibly late.r It appears that Tolkien had revised this description, and he goes into greater lenght then he does in the _Quenta Silmarillion_; he say, of the Beorians



> There were fair-haired men and women among the Folk of Bëor, but most of them had brown hair (going usually with brown eyes), and many were less fair in skin, some indeed being swarthy.



So this is a direct contrast to the quote you have provided, which says:



> The Men of that house were dark or brown of hair, with grey eyes; and of all Men they were most like to the Noldor



Implying they were fair-skinned, them being physhically like the Noldor, which in this context, contradicts yoru statement, here:



> So the Haladin resembled the People of Beor in general appearence, so one could expect Dark or brown hair color, grey eyes, and perhaps darkish skin



Since, later on, as opposed to the original fair-skin version, the Beorians were supposed to have quite a few dark skinned people, they couldn't they be considered a 'swarthy' tribe too-in part? Only the Marachians were said to be wholly fair-skinned.


----------

